# BSOD - Special pool memory corruption



## shhelp (Aug 13, 2009)

For the past few days, I've been experiencing random BSODs. The computer can be idle and still do it. I've already ran memtest to see if my memory were faulty. I did test them one at a time to be make sure and neither have any problems.

Vista Ultimate 32
AMD Athlon X2 6400+
4.00 GB Ram
BFG 8800 GTX
Three hard drives

*The BSOD error shows the following:*
Special_Pool_memory_corruption
0x000000c1, (0xba41ef78, 0xba41eb04, 0x0083408c, 0x00000032)

*I also looked into the event viewer and these showed up as an error:*
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Log Name: System
Source: EventLog
Date: 8/13/2009 3:45:43 AM
Event ID: 6008
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: ToNiX
Description:
The previous system shutdown at 2:41:18 AM on 8/13/2009 was unexpected.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="EventLog" />
<EventID Qualifiers="32768">6008</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2009-08-13T10:45:43.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>25573</EventRecordID>
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>ToNiX</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data>2:41:18 AM</Data>
<Data>8/13/2009</Data>

<Data>7588</Data>
<Binary>D907080004000D00020029001200FA01D907080004000D00090029001200FA013C0000003C000000000000000000000000000000000000000100000000000000</Binary>


I haven't done anything software/hardware related in the past two or three weeks so I have no clue as to whats causing this. I've included the dump file for the latest BSOD. If there is anymore information that I can supply, please let me know. I greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

This is (most likely) a malware issue or a corrupted driver IMO. This is also a Driver Verifier enabled minidump - please include information such as this in future posts. Please describe, in detail, what you've attempted to do to fix the issue - including links to any other online work.

Also, it's not usually sufficient to diagnose a Blue Screen issue from just one mini-dump - so please include all minidumps when posting here.

Please post over in the malware forums to ensure that your system is clean. The reason for this is the unidentified driver apx1gadg.SYS The forums are located here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50/

Once assured that you're clean, then try this:

Check to see if you have a program called Counter Spy installed. If so, uninstall it (making sure that you have other protection available if that's the only one you have on your system). The BSOD points to sbapifs.sys - a component of Counter Spy.

Finally, once you've accomplished all of this, *ENSURE that you've turned Driver Verifier off*. Leaving it on will make the system more unstable.

Here's the analysis:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR-RC1-Desktop\TempDUMP\DATA\01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6002 (Service Pack 2) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6002.18005.x86fre.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82001000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8210e930
Debug session time: Thu Aug 13 05:41:48.028 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:06:57.900
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C1, {ba41ef78, ba41eb04, 83408c, 32}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\sbapifs.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sbapifs.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sbapifs.sys
Probably caused by : sbapifs.sys ( sbapifs+a17a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !thread;!analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 8212d6dc
THREAD 88d98250  Cid 0e38.15c8  Teb: 7ffdf000 Win32Thread: fc488e90 RUNNING on processor 0
IRP List:
    Unable to read nt!_IRP @ b9f7ee00
Not impersonating
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from 82106b54
Owning Process            88d986c0       Image:         SearchProtocolH
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
ffdf0000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount      488323       
Context Switch Count      40             
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address 0x00f3c799
Stack Init ad22c000 Current ad22bb48 Base ad22c000 Limit ad229000 Call 0
Priority 9 BasePriority 8 PriorityDecrement 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
ad22b6dc 820c7f95 000000c1 ba41ef78 ba41eb04 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
ad22b7d4 820e5b98 ba41ef78 00000000 ba41ef78 nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+0x51
ad22b83c 822d9163 ba41ef78 00000000 ad22b858 nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0xeb
ad22b84c 84cb0ab8 ba41ef78 ad22b86c 84cb670b nt!VerifierExFreePool+0x1f
ad22b858 84cb670b 84cbef00 ba41ef78 00000000 fltmgr!ExFreeToPagedLookasideList+0x1e (FPO: [2,0,0])
ad22b86c 84cb666b ba41ef78 bd27cefc ad22b908 fltmgr!FltpFreeNameGenerationContext+0x43 (FPO: [1,0,4])
ad22b894 93ce817a 0027ced0 00000401 ad22b8dc fltmgr!FltGetFileNameInformation+0x137 (FPO: [3,4,4])
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
ad22b8e8 84cb0809 bd27ced0 00200000 ad22b928 sbapifs+0xa17a
ad22b944 84cb2ff8 ad22b984 00000000 b9f7efd8 fltmgr!FltpPerformPreCallbacks+0x2e5 (FPO: [1,15,0])
ad22b958 84cc5fc0 ad22b984 84cc488c 00000000 fltmgr!FltpPassThroughInternal+0x32 (FPO: [2,0,0])
ad22b96c 84cc6631 ad22b984 8bf6b8a0 88dfdd60 fltmgr!FltpCreateInternal+0x24 (FPO: [1,0,4])
ad22b9b0 822d76be 8bf6b8a0 8b494ba8 88d9847c fltmgr!FltpCreate+0x28f (FPO: [2,11,4])
ad22b9d4 82047136 b9f7efd8 88dec69c 8bf6b8a0 nt!IovCallDriver+0x23f
ad22b9e8 821faa66 d5aa6583 88dec7a4 897b4c88 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
ad22bab8 821f44f2 897b4ca0 00000000 88dec700 nt!IopParseDevice+0xf61
ad22bb48 821f4a82 00000000 ad22bba0 00000040 nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x5a8
ad22bba8 82217986 0011e710 00000000 00000201 nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x13c
ad22bd54 8205897a 0011e710 0011e6e0 0011e974 nt!NtQueryAttributesFile+0x125
ad22bd54 77675e74 0011e710 0011e6e0 0011e974 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a (FPO: [0,3] TrapFrame @ ad22bd64)
0011e974 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77675e74

*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SPECIAL_POOL_DETECTED_MEMORY_CORRUPTION (c1)
Special pool has detected memory corruption.  Typically the current thread's
stack backtrace will reveal the guilty party.
Arguments:
Arg1: ba41ef78, address trying to free
Arg2: ba41eb04, address where one bit is corrupted
Arg3: 0083408c, (reserved)
Arg4: 00000032, caller is freeing an address where nearby bytes within the same page have a single bit error

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_32

SPECIAL_POOL_CORRUPTION_TYPE:  32

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  SearchProtocolH

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 820c7f95 to 820bc899

STACK_TEXT:  
ad22b6dc 820c7f95 000000c1 ba41ef78 ba41eb04 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
ad22b7d4 820e5b98 ba41ef78 00000000 ba41ef78 nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+0x51
ad22b83c 822d9163 ba41ef78 00000000 ad22b858 nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0xeb
ad22b84c 84cb0ab8 ba41ef78 ad22b86c 84cb670b nt!VerifierExFreePool+0x1f
ad22b858 84cb670b 84cbef00 ba41ef78 00000000 fltmgr!ExFreeToPagedLookasideList+0x1e
ad22b86c 84cb666b ba41ef78 bd27cefc ad22b908 fltmgr!FltpFreeNameGenerationContext+0x43
ad22b894 93ce817a 0027ced0 00000401 ad22b8dc fltmgr!FltGetFileNameInformation+0x137
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
ad22b8e8 84cb0809 bd27ced0 00200000 ad22b928 sbapifs+0xa17a
ad22b944 84cb2ff8 ad22b984 00000000 b9f7efd8 fltmgr!FltpPerformPreCallbacks+0x2e5
ad22b958 84cc5fc0 ad22b984 84cc488c 00000000 fltmgr!FltpPassThroughInternal+0x32
ad22b96c 84cc6631 ad22b984 8bf6b8a0 88dfdd60 fltmgr!FltpCreateInternal+0x24
ad22b9b0 822d76be 8bf6b8a0 8b494ba8 88d9847c fltmgr!FltpCreate+0x28f
ad22b9d4 82047136 b9f7efd8 88dec69c 8bf6b8a0 nt!IovCallDriver+0x23f
ad22b9e8 821faa66 d5aa6583 88dec7a4 897b4c88 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
ad22bab8 821f44f2 897b4ca0 00000000 88dec700 nt!IopParseDevice+0xf61
ad22bb48 821f4a82 00000000 ad22bba0 00000040 nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x5a8
ad22bba8 82217986 0011e710 00000000 00000201 nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x13c
ad22bd54 8205897a 0011e710 0011e6e0 0011e974 nt!NtQueryAttributesFile+0x125
ad22bd54 77675e74 0011e710 0011e6e0 0011e974 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
0011e974 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77675e74


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
sbapifs+a17a
93ce817a ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  7

SYMBOL_NAME:  sbapifs+a17a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: sbapifs

IMAGE_NAME:  sbapifs.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  48c9f058

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xC1_32_VRF_sbapifs+a17a

BUCKET_ID:  0xC1_32_VRF_sbapifs+a17a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=820f0920 ebx=ba41eb04 ecx=820f79c0 edx=000000ed esi=820f093c edi=00000000
eip=820bc899 esp=ad22b6c0 ebp=ad22b6dc iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000206
nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e:
820bc899 8be5            mov     esp,ebp
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
ad22b6dc 820c7f95 000000c1 ba41ef78 ba41eb04 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
ad22b7d4 820e5b98 ba41ef78 00000000 ba41ef78 nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+0x51
ad22b83c 822d9163 ba41ef78 00000000 ad22b858 nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+0xeb
ad22b84c 84cb0ab8 ba41ef78 ad22b86c 84cb670b nt!VerifierExFreePool+0x1f
ad22b858 84cb670b 84cbef00 ba41ef78 00000000 fltmgr!ExFreeToPagedLookasideList+0x1e (FPO: [2,0,0])
ad22b86c 84cb666b ba41ef78 bd27cefc ad22b908 fltmgr!FltpFreeNameGenerationContext+0x43 (FPO: [1,0,4])
ad22b894 93ce817a 0027ced0 00000401 ad22b8dc fltmgr!FltGetFileNameInformation+0x137 (FPO: [3,4,4])
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
ad22b8e8 84cb0809 bd27ced0 00200000 ad22b928 sbapifs+0xa17a
ad22b944 84cb2ff8 ad22b984 00000000 b9f7efd8 fltmgr!FltpPerformPreCallbacks+0x2e5 (FPO: [1,15,0])
ad22b958 84cc5fc0 ad22b984 84cc488c 00000000 fltmgr!FltpPassThroughInternal+0x32 (FPO: [2,0,0])
ad22b96c 84cc6631 ad22b984 8bf6b8a0 88dfdd60 fltmgr!FltpCreateInternal+0x24 (FPO: [1,0,4])
ad22b9b0 822d76be 8bf6b8a0 8b494ba8 88d9847c fltmgr!FltpCreate+0x28f (FPO: [2,11,4])
ad22b9d4 82047136 b9f7efd8 88dec69c 8bf6b8a0 nt!IovCallDriver+0x23f
ad22b9e8 821faa66 d5aa6583 88dec7a4 897b4c88 nt!IofCallDriver+0x1b
ad22bab8 821f44f2 897b4ca0 00000000 88dec700 nt!IopParseDevice+0xf61
ad22bb48 821f4a82 00000000 ad22bba0 00000040 nt!ObpLookupObjectName+0x5a8
ad22bba8 82217986 0011e710 00000000 00000201 nt!ObOpenObjectByName+0x13c
ad22bd54 8205897a 0011e710 0011e6e0 0011e974 nt!NtQueryAttributesFile+0x125
ad22bd54 77675e74 0011e710 0011e6e0 0011e974 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a (FPO: [0,3] TrapFrame @ ad22bd64)
0011e974 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x77675e74
start    end        module name
82001000 823ac000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Apr 11 00:16:22 2009 (49E01996)
823ac000 823df000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
8480c000 84813000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
84813000 84824000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
84824000 8482c000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
8482c000 8486d000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
8486d000 8494d000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
8494d000 849c9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
849c9000 849d6000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
849d6000 84ad3000   sptd     sptd.sys     Wed Jan 02 11:35:37 2008 (477BBD59)
84ad3000 84adc000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
84adc000 84b02000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:44 2008 (47918F78)
84b02000 84b48000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
84b48000 84b50000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
84b50000 84b77000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
84b77000 84b86000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
84b86000 84b95000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
84b95000 84bdf000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
84bdf000 84be6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
84be6000 84bf4000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
84c04000 84c14000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
84c14000 84c1c000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
84c1c000 84c3a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
84c3a000 84c47000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Wed Jun 06 16:34:41 2007 (46671A61)
84c47000 84c88000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
84c88000 84cae000   nvstor32 nvstor32.sys Wed Nov 12 19:57:38 2008 (491B7B82)
84cae000 84ce0000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
84ce0000 84cf0000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
84cf0000 84d61000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 08:48:53 2009 (4A364335)
84d61000 84e6c000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
84e6c000 84e97000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:37:32 2009 (49E01E8C)
84e97000 84ed2000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
84ed2000 84fba000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:46:42 2009 (49E020B2)
84fba000 84fd5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
8500c000 8511c000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
8511c000 85155000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
85155000 8515d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
8515d000 85166000   NVAMACPI NVAMACPI.sys Tue Jul 22 14:11:07 2008 (488622BB)
85166000 85175000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
85175000 8519c000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
8519c000 851c0000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:03 2009 (49E018CF)
851c0000 851d1000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
851d1000 851f2000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
851f2000 851fb000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:29 2008 (47918FA5)
8522c000 85237000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
85237000 85240000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
85240000 85250000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
85250000 8525b000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
8525b000 85275000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:34 2008 (47918F6E)
85275000 8527f000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:29 2008 (47918F69)
8527f000 85297000   parport  parport.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:32 2008 (47918F6C)
85297000 852a1000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
852a1000 852df000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
852df000 852ee000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
852ee000 85306000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
85306000 85393000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
85393000 853cf000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
8e00f000 8e10e600   nvmfdx32 nvmfdx32.sys Fri Aug 01 14:37:49 2008 (489357FD)
8e10f000 8e144000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
8e144000 8e196000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Tue Jan 16 11:41:49 2007 (45AD004D)
8e196000 8e1c3000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
8e1c3000 8e1e8000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8e1e8000 8e1ff000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8e1ff000 8e208000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
8e208000 8e218000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:42:47 2009 (49E01FC7)
8e218000 8e21e380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8e21f000 8e226080   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Sep 26 13:46:46 2008 (48DD2006)
8e227000 8e22f000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
8e22f000 8e236800   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Sep 26 13:46:50 2008 (48DD200A)
8e237000 8e240000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:38:40 2009 (49E01ED0)
8e240000 8e249000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
8e249000 8e250000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
8e250000 8e257000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8e257000 8e263000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8e263000 8e284000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8e284000 8e28c000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8e28c000 8e294000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8e294000 8e29f000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
8e29f000 8e2ad000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
8e2ad000 8e2b6000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8e2b6000 8e2cc000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
8e2cc000 8e2e0000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
8e2e0000 8e30fe80   sbtis    sbtis.sys    Thu Oct 09 04:55:41 2008 (48EDC70D)
8e310000 8e358000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:47:01 2009 (49E020C5)
8e358000 8e38a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
8e38a000 8e393000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:49 2008 (47919121)
8e393000 8e3a9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
8e3a9000 8e3b7000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8e3b7000 8e3ca000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8e3ca000 8e3d4000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8e405000 8ed224e0   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Jul 14 15:54:48 2009 (4A5CE288)
8ed23000 8ed24080   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Tue Jul 14 15:39:01 2009 (4A5CDED5)
8ed25000 8edc4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:23:43 2009 (49E01B4F)
8edc4000 8edd0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
8edd0000 8ee35000   apx1gadg apx1gadg.SYS Fri Jan 04 08:56:43 2008 (477E3B1B)
8ee35000 8ee64000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
8ee64000 8ee6f000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8ee6f000 8ee86000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8ee86000 8ee91000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8ee91000 8eeb4000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
8eeb4000 8eec3000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
8eec3000 8eed7000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8eed7000 8eeec000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
8eeec000 8ef75000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:52:32 2009 (49E02210)
8ef75000 8ef85000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
8ef85000 8ef90000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8ef90000 8ef9b000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8ef9b000 8efc5000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
8efc5000 8efcf000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8efcf000 8efdc000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8efdc000 8efe6000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
8efe9000 8efea380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8efeb000 8effc000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8effc000 8effd700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
93c07000 93c62000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:49 2009 (49E01939)
93c62000 93c79000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
93c79000 93c86000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
93c86000 93c91000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
93c91000 93c99000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
93c99000 93caa000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:05 2008 (47918A29)
93caa000 93cb4000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
93cb4000 93cc3000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
93cc3000 93cde000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
93cde000 93ced400   sbapifs  sbapifs.sys  Fri Sep 12 00:30:16 2008 (48C9F058)
93cee000 93d9e000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
93d9e000 93dae000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
93dae000 93dc1000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
93dc1000 93dd5580   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:04 2008 (47919040)
93dd6000 93de8000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:49 2008 (47919031)
93de8000 93e53000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:29 2009 (49E02069)
93e53000 93e70000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:15:01 2009 (49E01945)
93e70000 93e89000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
93e89000 93e9e000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
93e9e000 93ebf000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
93ebf000 93ede000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:27 2009 (49E01923)
93ede000 93f17000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
93f17000 93f2f000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:28 2009 (49E01924)
93f2f000 93f56000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:15:02 2009 (49E01946)
93f56000 93fa2000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:15:17 2009 (49E01955)
93fa2000 93fa9000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:28 2008 (47918F68)
9bc30000 9be32000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 07:39:34 2009 (49EDB076)
9be50000 9be59000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
9be70000 9be7e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
a8803000 a88e1000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
a88e1000 a88eb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
a88eb000 a88f7000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:06 2009 (49E0208E)
a88f7000 a890d000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)

Unloaded modules:
851fb000 85208000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
85208000 85213000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
85213000 8521b000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8521b000 8522c000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8efd7000 8efe9000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8efc2000 8efd7000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8efb0000 8efc2000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ef9b000 8efb0000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start    end        module name
84b02000 84b48000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:19:03 2009 (49E01A37)
8e144000 8e196000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Tue Jan 16 11:41:49 2007 (45AD004D)
8e310000 8e358000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:47:01 2009 (49E020C5)
85240000 85250000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8edd0000 8ee35000   apx1gadg apx1gadg.SYS Fri Jan 04 08:56:43 2008 (477E3B1B)
84c14000 84c1c000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
84c1c000 84c3a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
8e250000 8e257000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
84824000 8482c000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
93e70000 93e89000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
9be70000 9be7e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
a88f7000 a890d000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
852ee000 85306000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:39:17 2009 (49E01EF5)
8486d000 8494d000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Apr 11 02:25:22 2009 (49E037D2)
851d1000 851f2000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:39:05 2009 (49E01EE9)
8482c000 8486d000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:13:51 2009 (49E018FF)
93c79000 93c86000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:12 2009 (49E01EF0)
851f2000 851fb000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:29 2008 (47918FA5)
93c07000 93c62000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:49 2009 (49E01939)
93c62000 93c79000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
851c0000 851d1000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:39:14 2009 (49E01EF2)
8e1c3000 8e1e8000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
93c91000 93c99000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
93c86000 93c91000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
93c99000 93caa000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:05 2008 (47918A29)
93caa000 93cb4000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8ed25000 8edc4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:23:43 2009 (49E01B4F)
85175000 8519c000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:40:12 2009 (49E01F2C)
85250000 8525b000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
84ce0000 84cf0000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
8efdc000 8efe6000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:37 2008 (47918F71)
84cae000 84ce0000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:59 2009 (49E01907)
8e240000 8e249000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
8519c000 851c0000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:13:03 2009 (49E018CF)
84fba000 84fd5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Apr 11 00:45:42 2009 (49E02076)
823ac000 823df000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Apr 11 00:13:13 2009 (49E018D9)
85306000 85393000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Apr 11 00:42:41 2009 (49E01FC1)
8e208000 8e218000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Apr 11 00:42:47 2009 (49E01FC7)
8e218000 8e21e380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8e1ff000 8e208000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
93de8000 93e53000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:29 2009 (49E02069)
8ef85000 8ef90000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8e237000 8e240000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:38:40 2009 (49E01ED0)
8480c000 84813000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:29 2009 (49E037D9)
8ef9b000 8efc5000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Apr 11 00:38:47 2009 (49E01ED7)
84cf0000 84d61000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 08:48:53 2009 (4A364335)
8e21f000 8e226080   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Sep 26 13:46:46 2008 (48DD2006)
93d9e000 93dae000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
8e22f000 8e236800   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Sep 26 13:46:50 2008 (48DD200A)
93cc3000 93cde000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
93cb4000 93cc3000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8ef90000 8ef9b000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8e227000 8e22f000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
84c04000 84c14000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
93e89000 93e9e000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
93e9e000 93ebf000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:39 2009 (49E0192F)
93ebf000 93ede000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:14:27 2009 (49E01923)
93ede000 93f17000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
93f17000 93f2f000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Apr 11 00:14:28 2009 (49E01924)
8e294000 8e29f000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
84b48000 84b50000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
8ee35000 8ee64000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:40:07 2009 (49E01F27)
84e6c000 84e97000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:37:32 2009 (49E01E8C)
8efc5000 8efcf000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
85166000 85175000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:14:12 2009 (49E01914)
84d61000 84e6c000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:45:52 2009 (49E02080)
8ee86000 8ee91000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8ee91000 8eeb4000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:31 2009 (49E020A7)
8efeb000 8effc000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8e3a9000 8e3b7000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8e358000 8e38a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:35 2009 (49E0206F)
84e97000 84ed2000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Apr 11 00:46:21 2009 (49E0209D)
8e29f000 8e2ad000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Apr 11 00:14:01 2009 (49E01909)
8e3ca000 8e3d4000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
82001000 823ac000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Apr 11 00:16:22 2009 (49E01996)
8500c000 8511c000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:14:34 2009 (49E0192A)
8e249000 8e250000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
8515d000 85166000   NVAMACPI NVAMACPI.sys Tue Jul 22 14:11:07 2008 (488622BB)
8ed23000 8ed24080   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Tue Jul 14 15:39:01 2009 (4A5CDED5)
8e405000 8ed224e0   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Jul 14 15:54:48 2009 (4A5CE288)
8e00f000 8e10e600   nvmfdx32 nvmfdx32.sys Fri Aug 01 14:37:49 2008 (489357FD)
84c3a000 84c47000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Wed Jun 06 16:34:41 2007 (46671A61)
84c88000 84cae000   nvstor32 nvstor32.sys Wed Nov 12 19:57:38 2008 (491B7B82)
8e393000 8e3a9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:45:51 2009 (49E0207F)
8527f000 85297000   parport  parport.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:32 2008 (47918F6C)
84b77000 84b86000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
93fa2000 93fa9000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:28 2008 (47918F68)
84b50000 84b77000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:19:16 2009 (49E01A44)
84bdf000 84be6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:39:10 2009 (49E01EEE)
84be6000 84bf4000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:39:09 2009 (49E01EED)
a8803000 a88e1000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
8e196000 8e1c3000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:48 2009 (49E01FC8)
84813000 84824000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Apr 11 02:25:32 2009 (49E037DC)
8e2ad000 8e2b6000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8ee6f000 8ee86000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8eeb4000 8eec3000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:30 2009 (49E020A6)
8eec3000 8eed7000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8eed7000 8eeec000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:46:40 2009 (49E020B0)
85393000 853cf000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:14:26 2009 (49E01922)
8e284000 8e28c000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8eeec000 8ef75000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:52:32 2009 (49E02210)
8e28c000 8e294000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
93dae000 93dc1000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
93cde000 93ced400   sbapifs  sbapifs.sys  Fri Sep 12 00:30:16 2008 (48C9F058)
8e2e0000 8e30fe80   sbtis    sbtis.sys    Thu Oct 09 04:55:41 2008 (48EDC70D)
84adc000 84b02000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:44 2008 (47918F78)
a88e1000 a88eb000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
85275000 8527f000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:29 2008 (47918F69)
8525b000 85275000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:34 2008 (47918F6E)
8e2cc000 8e2e0000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:22 2009 (49E02062)
85155000 8515d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
93cee000 93d9e000   spsys    spsys.sys    Tue Mar 10 13:10:28 2009 (49B69F04)
849d6000 84ad3000   sptd     sptd.sys     Wed Jan 02 11:35:37 2008 (477BBD59)
93f56000 93fa2000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:15:17 2009 (49E01955)
93f2f000 93f56000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Apr 11 00:15:02 2009 (49E01946)
93e53000 93e70000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:15:01 2009 (49E01945)
84c47000 84c88000   storport storport.sys Sat Apr 11 00:39:19 2009 (49E01EF7)
8efe9000 8efea380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
84ed2000 84fba000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 11 00:46:42 2009 (49E020B2)
a88eb000 a88f7000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Apr 11 00:46:06 2009 (49E0208E)
8ee64000 8ee6f000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8e2b6000 8e2cc000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Apr 11 00:45:56 2009 (49E02084)
8ef75000 8ef85000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:51:14 2009 (49E021C2)
9be50000 9be59000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
85237000 85240000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8522c000 85237000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8efcf000 8efdc000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8e1e8000 8e1ff000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8effc000 8effd700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
852df000 852ee000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
8e10f000 8e144000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Apr 11 00:43:14 2009 (49E01FE2)
85297000 852a1000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:42:52 2009 (49E01FCC)
852a1000 852df000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Apr 11 00:42:55 2009 (49E01FCF)
8e257000 8e263000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8e263000 8e284000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
84b86000 84b95000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
84b95000 84bdf000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:25 2009 (49E01EFD)
8511c000 85155000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Apr 11 00:39:37 2009 (49E01F09)
8e3b7000 8e3ca000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8edc4000 8edd0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Apr 11 00:22:43 2009 (49E01B13)
8494d000 849c9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
849c9000 849d6000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
9bc30000 9be32000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Apr 21 07:39:34 2009 (49EDB076)
84ad3000 84adc000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
8e38a000 8e393000   ws2ifsl  ws2ifsl.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:49 2008 (47919121)
93dd6000 93de8000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:49 2008 (47919031)
93dc1000 93dd5580   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:04 2008 (47919040)

Unloaded modules:
851fb000 85208000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
85208000 85213000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
85213000 8521b000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8521b000 8522c000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8efd7000 8efe9000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8efc2000 8efd7000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8efb0000 8efc2000   WUDFPf.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8ef9b000 8efb0000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000C1
Arguments ba41ef78 ba41eb04 0083408c 00000032
```
Here's some older drivers that may be causing issues (Please update them from the device/program manufacturer's website:

```
ADIHdAud.sys		1/16/2007 12:41:49 PM	 [B]Analog Devices Audio Driver[/B]					
nvstor.sys		6/6/2007 4:34:41 PM  [B]nVidia Storage driver (may be part of the chipset drivers)[/B]						
apx1gadg.SYS		1/4/2008 9:56:43 AM	[B]UNKNOWN DRIVER[/B]
```


----------

